# Trophy Brown



## TPfisher (Aug 31, 2009)

I got this 28" 8 1/2 lb brown up at Sunnybrook trout club this past weekend. He will be gracing my wall in the near future. Caught him on a size 14 brown wooly bugger on my Sage FLi 3 wt.


----------



## Wiley (Mar 22, 2011)

Nice fish! Must've been a battle on that 3 wt.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Cool. This is my pride and joy from Lake Michigan.


----------



## anglerNpurgatory (Jun 17, 2010)

Bet that was fun on the 3 weight. Probably a couple pucker moments in that battle.


----------



## Yankee Sticker (Apr 14, 2010)

Nice fish, sure your heart was racing more than a few times during the fight. 
Just looked up the trout club you mentioned, it looks amazing!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

wow ! nice fish! congrats!


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Awsome fish!!!!! and on a 3wt


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats, I love fishing a 7 1/2 ft 3wt at Sunny, have many simular pics of bows, and the one brown around the size. I luv fishing the summer evening, throw on a mouse or steve's fire fly beatle pattern and plopp it around on the back muddy section, you'll be suprised what comes up after it.

I'll miss sunny this year, went in active, got some other expenses that taking a bite out of the recreational fund.


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

never been to sunny brook, and i dont care to, it looks too much like a golf course.


----------



## crkwader (Nov 7, 2008)

fontinalis said:


> never been to sunny brook, and i dont care to, it looks too much like a golf course.


hahahahahaha

finally someone said it!


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

i will take the hundreds of dollars and put it in my gas tank to get to some trophy brown water, like the ausable for example. hitting it in june, with lots of trips to pa and ny, havent got one as big as the one above yet, but it will happen. Or i will die trying


----------

